# New NxNxN world record (22x22x22)



## biscuit (Aug 28, 2015)

Corren puzzles has completed his 22x22x22 (new WR for largest NxNxN). You can see a picture of it (as well as an explosion) on CBC's facebook page https://www.facebook.com/CrazyBadCuber?fref=nf

Here is his youtube channel. It doesn't seem to have anything other than the explosion video about the 22x22x22

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_LeIJHmLT9dla6NUwi3zCA?spfreload=10

EDIT: Wait up... Turns out it wasn't quite fully assembled so it was not functioning fully (and so not a WR). It shouldn't take too long for him resolve the issue and then who knows how long to re-assemble.


----------



## Damien Porter (Aug 28, 2015)

Can't wait to see it stickered. That thing is going to take days to solve.

I wonder what God's number is for that puzzle.


----------



## OLLiver (Aug 28, 2015)

this is a thing of beauty.

Now how much does it cost?


----------



## szalejot (Aug 28, 2015)

So... Oskar has a new challenge


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> Corren puzzles has completed his 22x22x22 (new WR for largest NxNxN). You can see a picture of it (as well as an explosion) on CBC's facebook page https://www.facebook.com/CrazyBadCuber?fref=nf
> 
> Here is his youtube channel. It doesn't seem to have anything other than the explosion video about the 22x22x22
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_LeIJHmLT9dla6NUwi3zCA?spfreload=10



Actually the "Stairway to Cerberus" vid on that channel is a timelapse of partial assembly... absolutely ridiculous


----------



## matty (Aug 28, 2015)

RedKB, new challenge?


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Aug 28, 2015)

Wait, WHAT? Cool thing, I would never have the patience to do something like this


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 28, 2015)

I think we all can agree we would have rather seen that thing pillowed.


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 28, 2015)

This is not done yet, he said on the twisty puzzles forum that he had a problem with the core that'll take about a month to finish, the picture you linked was taken 5 minutes before this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txIe3VeQdRs


----------



## Gingeas (Aug 28, 2015)

That...is insane.


----------



## Wilhelm (Aug 28, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I think we all can agree we would have rather seen that thing pillowed.



Why would you like to see that. I personally like the aestetics of larger edge pieces. On this one I have to agree that it looks a bit strange but with such a large puzzle it's much easier to turn and especially allign the thing.
I personally would also prefer a cubic 13x13 over the pillowed one


----------



## SHualong (Aug 28, 2015)

God.
Great puzzle, but woulden't it have been easier to make a 23x23x23?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Aug 28, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Why would you like to see that. I personally like the aestetics of larger edge pieces. On this one I have to agree that it looks a bit strange but with such a large puzzle it's much easier to turn and especially allign the thing.
> I personally would also prefer a cubic 13x13 over the pillowed one



I think you overestimated the seriousness of my post.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 28, 2015)

SHualong said:


> God.
> Great puzzle, but woulden't it have been easier to make a 23x23x23?



Probably not, actually, because with an odd-layered puzzle the center piece must be large enough to put a screw through it to attach to the core. An even-layered puzzle, however, has a different mechanism, where the the screws are in an internal core and the pieces 'float' above it. If you have a 4x4 you can look at that core vs a 3x3, and you will see the difference.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Aug 28, 2015)

Damien Porter said:


> Can't wait to see it stickered. That thing is going to take days to solve.
> 
> I wonder what God's number is for that puzzle.



it has more solved states than 3x3 has scrambled ones. [SUP][citation needed][/SUP]


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> it has more solved states than 3x3 has scrambled ones. [SUP][needs verification][/SUP]



but wouldnt the "solved states" of switched around center pieces cause like 10 dofferent types of parity? so isnt there just 1 solved state?


----------



## martinss (Aug 28, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> but wouldnt the "solved states" of switched around center pieces cause like 10 dofferent types of parity? so isnt there just 1 solved state?


I think the are many solved states too. You can always 3cycle center pieces of the same face (ie [noparse]https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=6x6x6&alg=[2R-_F-_:_[2L-,U_2R_U-]] [/noparse])


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Aug 28, 2015)

martinss said:


> I think the ae many solved states too. You can always 3cycle center pieces of the same face (ie https://alg.cubing.net/?puzzle=6x6x6&alg=[2R-_F-_:_[2L-,U_2R_U-]] )



oh ok ma bad then


----------



## biscuit (Aug 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> This is not done yet, he said on the twisty puzzles forum that he had a problem with the core that'll take about a month to finish, the picture you linked was taken 5 minutes before this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txIe3VeQdRs
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txIe3VeQdRs



It's not perfect and it needs to improve but it IS a fully functional cube thus making it a new record.


----------



## Meep (Aug 28, 2015)

biscuit said:


> It's not perfect and it needs to improve but it IS a fully functional cube thus making it a new record.



He never finished assembling it; an unassembled cube is not a fully functional cube. That picture only shows one view of it - it's empty on the other side (as seen in the video of it exploding).


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 28, 2015)

Meep said:


> He never finished assembling it; an unassembled cube is not a fully functional cube. That picture only shows one view of it - it's empty on the other side (as seen in the video of it exploding).



No, that was 5 minutes before the video was taken, he said it himself.
http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340217#p340217


----------



## Meep (Aug 28, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> No, that was 5 minutes before the video was taken, he said it himself.
> http://www.twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=340217#p340217



It didn't look fully assembled in the video? Unless he took a chunk of it out and inserted those cards within 5 minutes, then yeah.

Edit: It even says in the description of his video:


> Ok maybe I should put some info so you guys know what is going on with the 22x22. First off this puzzle is not the world record yet as it was never fully assembled.



Did you mean to quote biscuit?


----------



## AlexMaass (Aug 28, 2015)

Meep said:


> It didn't look fully assembled in the video? Unless he took a chunk of it out and inserted those cards within 5 minutes, then yeah.
> 
> Edit: It even says in the description of his video:
> 
> ...



are you talking about the side in the video facing him? I'm a bit confused right now.


----------



## biscuit (Aug 29, 2015)

Ok... I see I was wrong. Just hold this post for once he get's it fixed


----------



## Tony Fisher (Aug 29, 2015)

Wilhelm said:


> Why would you like to see that. I personally like the aestetics of larger edge pieces. On this one I have to agree that it looks a bit strange but with such a large puzzle it's much easier to turn and especially allign the thing.
> I personally would also prefer a cubic 13x13 over the pillowed one


Ditto to that.


----------



## Damien Porter (Aug 29, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> it has more solved states than 3x3 has scrambled ones. [SUP][citation needed][/SUP]



I decided to do some back of the envelope math to check this. Isn't this also true for the 6x6x6. As on there are more solved states on a 6x6 than there are ways to scramble a 3x3.


----------



## G2013 (Aug 29, 2015)

CiaranBeahan said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3G1mY5VSDY8
> 
> I thought this was the WR for the biggest NxNxN puzzle but whatever



See part 2 xD


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jan 13, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/corenpuzzl...41828.585193454911477/881155335315286/?type=3

he finished it


----------



## DGCubes (Jan 13, 2016)

Dang!!! That's awesome!


----------



## G2013 (Jan 13, 2016)

omggggg!!!!! and it's even!! That's amazing! Congrats for the WR!

Almost 5 months since it 'popped'... time really flies wow


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 13, 2016)

Wow, awesome! Good Job on not giving up (y)


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 13, 2016)

YYYEEEEESSSS!

How long did it take you to finish this?


----------



## JamesDanko (Jan 13, 2016)

Hopefully it will stay intact forever this time!


----------



## RhysC (Jan 14, 2016)

This is a great reward and an inspiration to never give up. Congrats!


----------



## CubePro (Jan 14, 2016)

The end of the livestream was so, so sad. GJ on not giving up man! You must have a lot of patience :tu


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 14, 2016)

The Frustration level would out of the scales when it broke apart!!!!!!!!!!!!

But now..... "AHhhhhhhhhh..."


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 14, 2016)

quoit noice. vgj. Now a solve?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jan 14, 2016)

sub-86400 gogogo

actually do it when they add a leap second

sub 86401

it will make all the difference in the world


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Jan 14, 2016)

Holy crap, that's incredible! Congrats to Corren puzzles 

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt11111 (Jan 14, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> quoit noice. vgj. Now a solve?



I think it'd be a chore just to scramble that thing.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jan 14, 2016)

Does one know why he decided to do an even layered cube, because they are a lot harder to assemble then an odd layered puzzle?


----------



## Pharphuf7nik (Jan 14, 2016)

I believe the reason it's even layered is because of screw size. With an odd layered puzzle the screw has to have a small enough diameter to go through the center piece. An odd layered puzzle would have had to be much larger in order to have strong enough screw to keep the puzzle stable. Since the "center piece" of an even layered puzzle is hidden, it could be large enough to make the puzzle stable without making the puzzle enormous. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Meep (Jan 15, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Does one know why he decided to do an even layered cube, because they are a lot harder to assemble then an odd layered puzzle?



If I recall correctly, he had a dream about a 22x22 cube lol


----------



## Tony Fisher (Jan 16, 2016)

Pharphuf7nik said:


> I believe the reason it's even layered is because of screw size. With an odd layered puzzle the screw has to have a small enough diameter to go through the center piece. An odd layered puzzle would have had to be much larger in order to have strong enough screw to keep the puzzle stable. Since the "center piece" of an even layered puzzle is hidden, it could be large enough to make the puzzle stable without making the puzzle enormous. I could be wrong though.


The new MoYu 15x15x15 has a centre that narrows at the surface so I can't see that being an issue.


----------



## penguinz7 (Jan 17, 2016)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Does one know why he decided to do an even layered cube, because they are a lot harder to assemble then an odd layered puzzle?



I thought it was because of a mistake he made with the core.. I vaguely recall that from the livestream, but I could absolutely be wrong.

Why do we all have different opinions on this


----------

